# amazon blocks



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

hello does anyone have a time frame of what time the blocks are dropped for miami prime know fresh 
and flex anyone have an idea


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Head's up, no one here is going to answer that question. If you're a non-bot/script user you'll just have to sit and play finger hockey with your phone for quite a few hours to get the pattern of drops like we all have. Plus, it doesn't stay the same week to week. If you're new to FLEX, first of all welcome, second you'll get the hang of when blocks are dropped, even if you don't catch any due to bot/script use. My understanding of the Miami area from this board, you might not survive this gig without them (bots/scripts).


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You might want to call it prime now not prime know lol


----------



## Elizabethmartinez305 (Nov 24, 2017)

bacchustod said:


> Head's up, no one here is going to answer that question. If you're a non-bot/script user you'll just have to sit and play finger hockey with your phone for quite a few hours to get the pattern of drops like we all have. Plus, it doesn't stay the same week to week. If you're new to FLEX, first of all welcome, second you'll get the hang of when blocks are dropped, even if you don't catch any due to bot/script use. My understanding of the Miami area from this board, you might not survive this gig without them (bots/scripts).


dude i been doing flex 2 years miami is imposible belive me i dont runt he script because it will get you blocked i managed to get my fingers on a undetectable system i know how prime now hours come out but someone keeps getting them beore my system does.



nighthawk398 said:


> You might want to call it prime now not prime know lol


my bad lol


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Elizabethmartinez305 said:


> dude i been doing flex 2 years miami is imposible belive me i dont runt he script because it will get you blocked i managed to get my fingers on a undetectable system i know how prime now hours come out but someone keeps getting them beore my system does.


Your initial post is confusing if you know how "prime now hours come out" what exactly are you asking for? If your "system" is undetectable why can't you leave it running, then it doesn't matter when the drop times are?


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

You also forgot some periods(.) and commas(,) but managed to make a post without the other common English punctuation, the apostrophe(,).

You must be hot, out in Miami. Are you hot?


----------

